# Lobster and lion fish



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

My brother and I were discussing Rob from DMFD on youtube. He is an avid outdoorsman down in Jupiter, FL. He often harvests lobster and lion fish. We were just wondering if they can be found in the panhandle? If so, what are the likely areas? Hmmm JUST THINKING.😒😕😏


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes both are in this area Lobster and Lionfish. Lionfish are everywhere. Lobster are also in the Gulf usually in deep water over 100 ft deep and they are bigger than in the Keys.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow! I never imagined! My brother is going to try some spear fishing for lion fish. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RayM (Nov 14, 2018)

sealark said:


> Yes both are in this area Lobster and Lionfish. Lionfish are everywhere. Lobster are also in the Gulf usually in deep water over 100 ft deep and they are bigger than in the Keys.


you're quite right Sealark. my fiancee can confirm it. He was fishing in the Keys and got pretty big one.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I've seen lionfish on most all of the deeper wrecks offshore (~100ft). Although I have seen a few on some big pyramids that were in about 60 ft.


----------

